# تفريغ الهواء



## ابوعبو (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا اريد ان افتح معمل لي التعليب واذا استخدمت التعليب بي تفريغ الهواء فهل يغني عن المواد الحافظه وشكرا


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (5 مارس 2011)

حسب معلوماتي..............لا

تفريغ العلب من الهواء لا يغني عن المواد الحافظة

رح أتأكد من الإجابة

إن شاء اله لي عودة بالمفيد


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (9 مارس 2011)

تفريغ الهواء من الملعبات لا يغني من المواد الحافظة..لأن تفريغ الهواء لا يحدث 100%
أي أن العلبة تحتفظ بكميات وإن كانت قليلة جداً من الهواء فيها

كما أن المواد التي يتم تعليبها أيضاً تحوتي على جزيئات الهواء......ولا يمكن التخلص منها تماماً

لذلك لا بد من استخدام المواد الحافظة


----------

